# GDK_BACKEND DOES NOT MATCH



## prabhu (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi i'm new to freebsd , i have installed firefox but is cant able to open . showing error "GDK_BACKEND DOES NOT MATCH AVAILABLE DISPLAY"


----------



## fossette (Oct 27, 2016)

Can you tell us more about your FreeBSD system?  For example, the output of the `dmesg` command?  Also, the output of the `pkg_version -v` or `portmaster -l` command?


----------

